# Sargent report 3-10-18



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hit the beach around 9am on a incoming tide with rough sandy brown water, just the way I like it. Set a couple rods out and started catching fish right away. The bite slowed down as the day went on, but it could have been because we were spending more time drinking beer, instead of keeping fresh bait on the rods. 
I can't stress enough how important it is to keep fresh baits on your lines, especially during a hot bite. Shrimp and crab should be checked every 20 to 30 minuets and mullet should be checked at least every hour. Because we were having such a good time, the rods got neglected, and every time we reeled them in all the bait was gone. Had we checked the baits more often, we would have caught twice as many fish. 
We caught reds, drum, sheepshead, whiting, and big gafftop on shrimp and crab fished in the first and second guts. I did manage to catch some mullet in the cast net, but nothing would eat them.
We had plenty of good company and cold beer, so catching fish was just a bonus.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

An excellent outing! It amazes me to see sheepshead caught from the surf. I wonder if they are moving to/from structure, or if there is enough food source in the area to keep them around.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

John,

Thanks for sharing your outstanding report. Been a long time. Hopefully we will be able to meet up some time this spring.
Tom


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

NICE!!! As usual, a meat haul...Hope to be back next w/e!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Went back for a couple of hours today, but only had 3 crab, 2 mullet, and a hand full of shrimp. Still managed to catch reds, drum, whiting, and a pompano.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Awesome!!!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Dinner was good to


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Looks good!*



sharkchum said:


> Dinner was good to


 Nothing like fresh fried fish. Great job!
:fish:


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Great report and nice pomp!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome report & pictures as always!! Iâ€™ve caught three pompâ€™s so far this year, did it hit the shrimp?


----------



## TPOTTS (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the report, nice fish!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice job John. what kind of fish is at in the post with the bird? It's not grabbing my mind. BTW, are you cooking in the Jamboree next weekend over at Rick's?


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

awesome catch, awesome pics.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sancroix said:


> An excellent outing! It amazes me to see sheepshead caught from the surf. I wonder if they are moving to/from structure, or if there is enough food source in the area to keep them around.


I always catch sheepshead from the surf in the spring. They must come in from offshore to spawn, because the big females are always full of eggs. The rest of the year I never see them in the surf.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Solodaddio said:


> Awesome report & pictures as always!! Iâ€™ve caught three pompâ€™s so far this year, did it hit the shrimp?


No, it hit crab. We were just checking the baits on the surf rods and it was on there.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Nice job John. what kind of fish is at in the post with the bird? It's not grabbing my mind. BTW, are you cooking in the Jamboree next weekend over at Rick's?


It's a pompano, they are cool looking fish.
I won't be cooking next weekend. The Rusty Hook Drum Tournament starts Friday. I have a empty place on my wall that's just big enough for another 1st place trophy and I'm gonna do my best to fill it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> It's a pompano, they are cool looking fish.
> I won't be cooking next weekend. The Rusty Hook Drum Tournament starts Friday. I have a empty place on my wall that's just big enough for another 1st place trophy
> 
> Good deal and good luck at the tournament


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

The redfish in pic #5 of your 2nd post has an eye that looks like it belongs on a shark!

Nice report!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ShawnQ said:


> The redfish in pic #5 of your 2nd post has an eye that looks like it belongs on a shark!
> 
> Nice report!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yea, it was evil looking. I don't think it was to happy about being caught.


----------

